# A Star Wars RP



## Dragonsecretkeeper (Mar 1, 2017)

Im looking to start a story driven, possibly NSFW, Rp. The type of characters will determine the age we start in or a overall preference. 

Rules: 
1. No OP characters, you will be kicked for trying to be God.

2. Use proper grammar.

3. No one liner posts, this will be story based and will require 2-3 sentences posts.

If you can do that then post bellow.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Mar 5, 2017)

What era are we talking about? Pre-Republic, Republic, Empire, post-Empire?

I might be interested, I actually help run a tabletop Star Wars RP  So a story RP might be refreshing


----------



## Dragonsecretkeeper (Mar 10, 2017)

The era is open depending on what we want to do.


----------



## Gaitsu (Mar 12, 2017)

How many people are you looking for? Are you planning  simple p2p, or is it going to be a larger group?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 13, 2017)

Gaitsu said:


> How many people are you looking for? Are you planning  simple p2p, or is it going to be a larger group?


I'm curious about this as well, I rather enjoy Old Republic era settings. and love Star Wars.


----------



## Dragonsecretkeeper (Mar 27, 2017)

I was expecting at least a 1x1 but a group would be fun, no more then four though.


----------



## Fishsticks03 (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm kinda interested. I have rp'ed befire, but not on this website


----------



## Akiro the Squirrel (Apr 1, 2017)

If we're doing Star Wars, count me in!  Big fan over here. Personally, I'm a fan of Old Republic and Empire settings.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Apr 8, 2017)

Ill join too! I love Star Wars and the Old Republic is one of my favorite era's ever!


----------

